# Pictures of the new babies



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

After waiting for what seemed forever, my nigerian started having her babies at 12:15 a.m. on Valentines Day. :stars: She had 2 bucklings and a doeling, of course the boys are up for sale or they will be going in my freezer.

The only girl - Rose


















The boys - floppy and loppy as their ears were not standing up until day 3.



























Then on Sunday my LaMancha decided she did not want to be left out, and she gave me one of each. Once again the buckling is for sale or he will go in the freezer as well.

Junior - so named as he is a carbon copy of his dad.


















Doeling as she has not been named yet. Need a flower name









And just because here is daddy - Camel


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how cute.... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH you should be able to sell those boys as wethers - they are so adorable.

Congrats on the babies


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

They are all adorable but I really hope junior turns out like his dad, if so he will make a wonderful pet or even a gentle herd sire. I have never meet a sweeter goat, dad will crawl in your lap if you let him. 

Still have 2 more does to go, I see more sleepless nights in my future. :ZZZ:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They're beautiful babies. Love Rose's color!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice looking goats. Congratulations.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

NO NO NO Freezer for them. We can jsut put them in a petting zoo so they can be loved on and played with and spoiled and everything. I take them!

*wonders how big of a heard she is going to get soon*

Oh ya the little girl's name eitehr jasmine or Lilly or maybe Danilion Or maybe Tigerlilly


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

You just named my little girl - I love the name Jasmine.

I already have offers for the nigerian boys to go together as pets.

Honestly I dont think I could put Junior in the freezer. Here is their ads, what do you think, do they sound ok.

http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/1051454681.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/1051449090.html


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks good -- about Junior's add. Might want to put a note on the picture of his dad that it is such and not Junior himself


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*blushes* Thank you.

My actul 18 year old daughter's name is jasmine. I named her after the jasmien flower cause I think they are beautiful flowers and has the most wonderful sent to them.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW................. How cute!!! VERY pretty!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are soooo cute! I also love Rose's coloring. Congrats on all of them!


----------

